# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Cần các chuyên gia giúp đỡ :D

## doremon29

hiện tại em chuẩn bị mua, nên nhờ các pro tư vấn giúp em xem mua 1 case như thế nào cho ổn và hợp lý.
giá case tầm 13 triệu ,còn màn hình và loa mua riêng .
thường chơi game offline,phim hd , và các phần mềm về vẽ kỹ thuật nên cần 1 vga ngon.
mong các pro giúp em nhanh nhất nhá . 
<thank>

----------


## anhhailua

hjx , chẳng ai giúp đỡ mình cả :shifty:

----------


## hongluongseo

13 triệu thì khỏi phải chê đối với 1 máy bạn. cấu hình cực tốt luôn. những yêu cầu của bạn thì chỉ cần máy tầm trung cũng đủ phục vụ tốt rồi. khỏi phải bàn cãi gì nữa. mình nghĩ bạn nên đến các showroom để họ hướng dẫn bạn rõ ràng và bạn có thể xem tận mắt luôn. họ nhiệt tình đấy bạn! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

chúc bạn thành công!

----------


## daothuhuyen93

> hiện tại em chuẩn bị mua, nên nhờ các pro tư vấn giúp em xem mua 1 case như thế nào cho ổn và hợp lý.
> giá case tầm 13 triệu ,còn màn hình và loa mua riêng .
> thường chơi game offline,phim hd , và các phần mềm về vẽ kỹ thuật nên cần 1 vga ngon.
> mong các pro giúp em nhanh nhất nhá . 
> <thank>


liên hệ nghen mình sẽ tư vấn cụ thể & chi tiết cho bạn:
y!m: mauxanhhyvong_codon
e-mail:[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## blackhat.teamseo

13 triệu quả là cấu hình khủng rồi đó bạn. bạn tự mua maindboard hỗ trợ bus cao 1 chút ví dụ hỗ trợ dram iii và bỏ vào 4gb ram với con cpu dual 2 core là quá tốt rồi. còn ổ đia cứng thì cho tạm vào 250gb thôi. và mua chuột mx518 thì chơi gi cũng được. tôi tính chi phí hết chỗ đó với riêng cái case của bạn thì chỉ hết 9800.000 vnd thôi. nếu thích thì cho thằng i7 vao chơi,đừng chơi i3 vì tôi đang sài thấy chỉ nhỉnh hơn dual 2 core chut thôi. chúc bạn vui vẻ.

----------


## seo3m

mjnh dang ol bang dt ko ho tro tjeng vjet m0ng pan th0ng cam nhe. voj gja 13tr thj ok ruj pan a. mjnh se dua ra cho pan 1cau hjnh rat khung de pan tham khao nhe? chjp core i7 950 gja khoang 6,2tr. majn gjga ga h55 gja kh0ang 2,2tr. vga gjgabyte 512mb ddr3 atj hd 5450 gja kh0ag 1,2tr. ram kjngton ddr3 4g gja kh0ang 2tr. hdd va ngu0n kh0ag 1,5 ok ruj do pan a. voj cau hjnh nay thj ban choj game, do hoa, hay lam bat cu vjec j deu chay ok

----------


## mainguyen

> hiện tại em chuẩn bị mua, nên nhờ các pro tư vấn giúp em xem mua 1 case như thế nào cho ổn và hợp lý.
> giá case tầm 13 triệu ,còn màn hình và loa mua riêng .
> thường chơi game offline,phim hd , và các phần mềm về vẽ kỹ thuật nên cần 1 vga ngon.
> mong các pro giúp em nhanh nhất nhá . 
> <thank>


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin được góp ý như sau: 

với nhu cầu thực tế của bạn thì mình nghĩ bạn nên tham khảo cấu hình này xem thế nào nhé.

cpu intel core i3 530 - 2.93 ghz - 4mb - 64 bit - sk 1156 - box
main gyga h55m-s2 
kingmax 2g/1600 
hdd wd 320g
nguồn acbell 450w 
màn hình ss 18.5 
asus 1gb ddr2 geforce 9500 gt 
vỏ cây + key + mouse
hiện tại bên đăng khoa mình đang có rất nhiều những modem sảm phẩm có thể đáp ứng được tốt nhu cầu của bạn, nếu có thời gian, bạn có thể đến 1 trong 4 siêu thị thuộc chuỗi siêu thị máy tính đăng khoa, các bạn nv bên mình sẽ tư vấn chi tiết giúp bạn chọn được sảm phẩm hợp lý nhất.
chúc bạn chọn được sảm phẩm ưng ý.

----------

